# Conspiracy Theory...



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

WARNING!! This is an admittedly crazy idea from KokoTheMonkey, and it's pure speculation. Approach with caution 


Okay, this is a conspiracy theory combining the two Spurs related news bits today: Finley will make a decision in the next couple of days, and NVE to the Spurs. There is a connection between the two players, and that's where the foundation of my conspiracy theory lies. Finley and NVE played together on the Mavs for a season and a half I believe, (here it comes) so maybe NVE's sudden signing with the Spurs was done as a way to further pursuade Finley to SA. I honestly have no idea if NVE and Finley are/were buddies, and I honestly don't know if they are rivals either. What I do know is that they were teammates, and maybe, just maybe the Spurs have suddenly signed NVE as a means of making Finley more comfortable in SA. Maybe Finley said signing NVE would seal the deal. Who knows?

Keep in mind, this is a conspiracy theory by me. I honestly haven't read about this anywhere else, so this is pure Koko speculation. It's a crazy idea and I'm certainly not putting any money down on Finley to SA, but the timing of this NVE signing is either coincedental or it's part of the Spurs' plan. Now you are free to make fun of me.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If you guys land both.. Your bench is going to be so sick... Hell.. Your bench will be as good as most of the starting players in the east... 

Like I said in the other thread.. That happens.. BACK TO BACK.

You guys were already 99 percent sure to get a back to back in my opinion, but this is like 99.9999999999999 percent.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> WARNING!! This is an admittedly crazy idea from KokoTheMonkey, and it's pure speculation. Approach with caution
> 
> 
> Okay, this is a conspiracy theory combining the two Spurs related news bits today: Finley will make a decision in the next couple of days, and NVE to the Spurs. There is a connection between the two players, and that's where the foundation of my conspiracy theory lies. Finley and NVE played together on the Mavs for a season and a half I believe, (here it comes) so maybe NVE's sudden signing with the Spurs was done as a way to further pursuade Finley to SA. I honestly have no idea if NVE and Finley are/were buddies, and I honestly don't know if they are rivals either. What I do know is that they were teammates, and maybe, just maybe the Spurs have suddenly signed NVE as a means of making Finley more comfortable in SA. Maybe Finley said signing NVE would seal the deal. Who knows?
> ...



No way. Spurs org isn't stupid enough to risk things for little games like this. The "playing with buddies" stuff is overrated. These are pros, not high school kids. It's mostly about the money. Finley has been said to be cold in the lockerroom.. he's not even buds with people he's played with for years. I doubt SA is stupid enough to offer a huge long MLE contract to Finley. Riley on the other hand is spending wildly, already killed his franchise's long term health by giving an old shaq that monster deal... he's probably splurge on Finley. Either way, Finley is coming off teh bench behind an all-star.

anyways, if you ask me, Finley is overrated and all these teams are persuing him cause they just don't want him to go to another team.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Stupid enough to risk what? The Spurs were reportedly interested in NVE long before Finley was officially cut, so it's not like the Spurs suddenly became interested in him. 


If it was mostly about money, Phoenix wouldn't be in consideration, so although you are trying to preach one thing, the other is happening.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't think that's such an entirely crazy idea, Koko. It would explain why NVE suddenly changed his mind at the last second. I mean, almost everyone assumed he was going to Houston, and then BOOM! I don't know what the Boom's suppose to mean but you get where I was going. True or not though, I fail to see how this can be called a "conspiracy".


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

It would make sense. In my mind it's probally not why NVE is signed but it would make sense.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

Apparently, Van Exel "changed his mind about Houston" when he went to SA for what would be a visit, and instead found a meeting with Duncan, Ginobili, Bowen and an offer sheet. The guy felt loved.
That being said, I do believe the Spurs are hoping this tilts Finleys compass towards SA.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

sherwin said:


> anyways, if you ask me, Finley is overrated and all these teams are persuing him cause they just don't want him to go to another team.


Right now, Finley IS overrated, because he is the last good guard on the market. Thats why it would make sense for him to come here, since he would be expected to fill JJ's role in Phoenix, and maybe he isn't cut for that anymore. 
In Miami or SA he would play the same role (first man off the bench). Now, between those two, why not go with the proven one?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Long John Silver said:


> Apparently, Van Exel "changed his mind about Houston" when he went to SA for what would be a visit, and instead found a meeting with Duncan, Ginobili, Bowen and an offer sheet. The guy felt loved.
> That being said, I do believe the Spurs are hoping this tilts Finleys compass towards SA.



That's a pretty damn cool story. I think his agent said that they were in town for just a one day visit, but Van Exel was so overwhelmed that he went ahead and signed yesterday. Cool stuff.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Long John Silver said:


> Right now, Finley IS overrated


Bad call.

Finley is a STEAL at the money. Also for his knack of being willing to play a role within a team.

The guy can still play. And at that pricetag... he is a steal.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

On the news they showed Popovich introducing NVE as a Spur, and Pop talked to reporters about Finley. Pop said that he would be surprised if Finley didn't end up in Phoenix.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> WARNING!! This is an admittedly crazy idea from KokoTheMonkey, and it's pure speculation. Approach with caution
> 
> 
> Okay, this is a conspiracy theory combining the two Spurs related news bits today: Finley will make a decision in the next couple of days, and NVE to the Spurs. There is a connection between the two players, and that's where the foundation of my conspiracy theory lies. Finley and NVE played together on the Mavs for a season and a half I believe, (here it comes) so maybe NVE's sudden signing with the Spurs was done as a way to further pursuade Finley to SA. I honestly have no idea if NVE and Finley are/were buddies, and I honestly don't know if they are rivals either. What I do know is that they were teammates, and maybe, just maybe the Spurs have suddenly signed NVE as a means of making Finley more comfortable in SA. Maybe Finley said signing NVE would seal the deal. Who knows?
> ...



I love this theory... CIA Pop isn't it ? 

Wait a second... imagine a Spurs team killing the Mavs with one or two of their best players of the 03' season. What a terrible feeling that would be for a Mavs fan... imagine how mad would Cuban be once doing his accountancy :clap:


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> On the news they showed Popovich introducing NVE as a Spur, and Pop talked to reporters about Finley. Pop said that he would be surprised if Finley didn't end up in Phoenix.


Yeah and at the Pop show he said He would be "very surprised if Finley was to sign with Miami"... oh guys I'm getting pumped let it end for god's sake

And if it happens

nba, see? :nah:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

finely now sayed hes going to think more about the signings, so all he sayed was we will know at the end of this week. mybe nve call was bigger then we think


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> finely now sayed hes going to think more about the signings, so all he sayed was we will know at the end of this week. mybe nve call was bigger then we think


I think you're rite. It sounds like it may have caused him to want to think this over more.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

LoyalBull said:


> Bad call.
> 
> Finley is a STEAL at the money. Also for his knack of being willing to play a role within a team.
> 
> The guy can still play. And at that pricetag... he is a steal.


Which pricetag? Phoenix's 1.1 mil? SA's 2.5? Or Miami's MLE? 
If he ends up in Miami for 5 mil a year, then I'd say he's overrated.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Even at 5 million per season Finley is a good deal. Jerome James is even going to make 5 million per season, so 5 million for a player like Finley is a good deal. Now, getting paid 50+ million over 3-4 years is vastly overpaying for a guy like Finley, but at 5 million, that's a good price, and at 2.5 or 1.1 million, that's a huge bargain. 


The thing is though that if Finley chooses Phoenix or San Antonio, he'd only want a one year deal so he can get the full MLE next season.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> The thing is though that if Finley chooses Phoenix or San Antonio, he'd only want a one year deal so he can get the full MLE next season.


The other thing is if he goes to Phoenix he won't win a ring next year. I'm sure even Fin knows he won't beat those Spurs (as long as they're healthy), No doubt doubt NVE reminded of it when he gave him a call yesturday.
Furthermore experience shows the longer you wait to take a decision the more it's a mental/cerebral decision oppsed to a passionate decision.

Passion is for Phoenix reportedly obvious reasons.

Mental is for SA to clinch a nba crown.

Mental is for Miami to earn more money.

So Im my humble reasoning he should either go to Miami or San Antonio ...
He could still end up in Phoenix for cartesian reasons (more PT...) but I hardly think it's down to that know. But plz let this end up !
The Spurs would be great if they only add Devin anyways, and that would means less luxuary tax as we are above the 61 mark already (63 or something based on your recap Koko -> I've always been lost with free agency rules and salary wages...)


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Recently, my attitude toward the whole Michael Finley thing has been something of a "I would really like him here, but I don't care where he goes as long as he goes SOMEWHERE" attitude.

But when I thought about it, Finley to Phoenix really changes the complexion of the Western Conference. With the loss of both Joe Johnson and Q, Phoenix had, at least in my mind, dropped out of the truly dangerous in the West. I thought their lack of a great starting SG might have really hurt in their offense, but if they sign Finely, then they are right back in the picture.

That said, I am thinking Finley will go to Phoenix, for all of the reasons that have been mentioned before, but also because that is the place where he can make the biggest impact. If we have learned anything about athletes, it's that their pride is the most important thing, so they want to go places where they feel they are most needed, not neccesarily where they are going to win the most (exhibit 1: Joe Johnson). 

That is my thought, but I am really getting freaking tired of this whole process.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Guth said:


> Recently, my attitude toward the whole Michael Finley thing has been something of a "I would really like him here, but I don't care where he goes as long as he goes SOMEWHERE" attitude.
> 
> But when I thought about it, Finley to Phoenix really changes the complexion of the Western Conference. With the loss of both Joe Johnson and Q, Phoenix had, at least in my mind, dropped out of the truly dangerous in the West. I thought their lack of a great starting SG might have really hurt in their offense, but if they sign Finely, then they are right back in the picture.
> 
> ...



Great post... agreed 99%

The 1% remaining stands for the example of JJ. First off he is way younger and so ain't got Fin's frustrations and end of career approaching. Also the main "official" reason why he left is he didn't have enough plays ran for him with Amare, Nash and Marion and was only #4 option (somehow a Horry kind of role is better than that... having a real chance to be the #1 scoring option when a basket is desperately needed... playing all the way in crunchtime - which he'll probably have indeed...).

For me Fin signing with Phoenix isn't that a huge deal, next year TD and Manu will do great and RESTED, NVE will be a our additional position coverage...at PG. He's be at least a better backup than Speedy (Who did real great no offense at all to the great job he did for us back in 03') and NVE is also potentially a great career booster for TP... oh and they won't play enough defense to beat us with this coach no matter what they do.

As long as Dantoni is their coach and our greats are healthy I love our chances, defense wind championships. Afterall

With Nash the Mavs displayed 1.0 to 1.5 beta versions (1.5 beeing their best mix in 03').

The Suns will run a 1.1 beta next year (lot of bugs defense beeing the one no one can fix)

Spurs will display a 3.0 release version (still troubleshooting with CIA Pop barking ) :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Cha-ching!


----------

